# Innenraum Fahrrad träger für mein A6 4F 2010



## julia303 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir ein Innenraum Fahrrad träger für mein A6 4F 2010 zu legen und wollte mal fragen ob sich wer damit auskennt es sollen 2 MTB 26 zoll rein gehen Hardtrail mit Federgabel vorne das Vorderrad wird rausgenommen 

Da gibt es ja einige Systeme benutz wer von euch so was?

http://www.radfazz.de/a6_avant_fahrradtraeger.html

http://www.bikeinside.de/



Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein Tips geben Könnte 



Ach ja ne Outdoor Lösung ist keine Option .


----------



## Jlos (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Julia,

die Idee mit den "Innenträgern" finde ich auch ganz gut....Ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt. 

Du kannst ja mal testweise das Vorderrad ausbauen, und versuchen, das Rad reinzustellen... 

Bei meinem A6 passt das aber überhaupt nicht, liegt an der Federgabel.

Sollte es bei Dir passen, hätte ich gerne ein Foto 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julia303 (13. Mai 2013)

Was hast du denn Für eine Feder gabel ich habe nur eine Judy TT drin ist die ähnlich wie deine ?


----------



## Jlos (13. Mai 2013)

Mess einfach mit einem Zollstock aus, und halte dann den Zollstock in den Kofferraum.


----------



## Joshua2 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den Radfazz (allerdings für VW T5): System, Qualität und Verkäufer sind top!

Grüße

J.


----------



## Rockside (13. Mai 2013)

Der Audi Avant schient mir ziemlich flach. Zu flach um ein Bike reinzustellen, oder? Rein legen ist die Alternative ... oder einen Hochdachkombi kaufen.


----------



## Jlos (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, der Avant ist sehr flach. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Klappe über dem Reserverrad umzuklappen, und dann die Vordergabeln in die Mulde zu stellen. Ist aber wohl eher eine Notlösung.


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. Mai 2013)

Hier gibt es auch noch einen Anbieter.

MFG Wastl


----------



## julia303 (14. Mai 2013)

Kann man beim A6 nicht die Rückbank vernunftig umlegen wie beim Skoda Octavia so das ich eine ebene Fläche habe im Kofferaum ?


----------



## Jlos (14. Mai 2013)

Ja klar geht das. Mess doch einfach aus, ob Dein Rad reinpasst. Vorderrad ausbauen, und versuchen es reinzustellen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. Mai 2013)

julia303 schrieb:


> Kann man beim A6 nicht die Rückbank vernunftig umlegen wie beim Skoda Octavia so das ich eine ebene Fläche habe im Kofferaum ?











Geht mit der Schiene hier.

MFG Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julia303 (14. Mai 2013)

Hast du die Sitz Fläche ausgebaut weil eine ebene Fläche ergibt das bei mir nicht die steht immer schräg hoch im im wagen die Rückbank


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. Mai 2013)

Ist nicht mein Auto und nicht meine Fahrräder 
Aber es sieht so aus als ob die Sitzfläche nicht hoch 
geklappt wurde. 






Geh einfach auf http://www.radstand.de/ da
kannst du dir noch andere Fotos ansehen.



MFG Wastl


----------



## Jlos (14. Mai 2013)

So wie bei Wastl sieht das bei mir auch aus.


----------



## HavannaClub (14. Mai 2013)

Messe mal Gabelende bis Lenker, bei meinem aktuellen MTB ( 120mm Federweg ) sind es ca. 80 cm. Das Mass brauchst du wo die Gabel dann im Wagen steht. Sehr unwahrscheinlich das es der A6 Kombi von der umgeklappten Sitzbank bis Dachhimmel hergibt ausserdem braucht es das Mass auch an der Heckklappe...sonst bekommste das MTB gar nicht erst rein.

In den C Kombi habe ich es mit dem Hinterrad auf der umgeklappten Rücksitzbank und die Gabel an der Heckklappe mit meinem alten MTB geschafft. Gabel  ( 80mm Federweg )habe ich mit einem Zurrgurt zusammengezogen und kam auf ein Mass von 65 cm , also Gabelende bis Lenkeroberkante. Das könntest du ja auch machen .  Bikes schräg reinstellen, dann bekommste noch etwas mehr Luft wegen der abfallenden Keckklappe im A6 Kombi.

Innenhöhenmass bei der C-Klasse  ( umgeklappte Sitze bis Himmel und Kofferraumklappe )ist ca 70 cm. Abweichungen bringen Schiebedach.

Ich bin noch am überlegen wie ich die Reserveradmulde nutzen kann...dort die Gabel positionieren...bin aber noch nicht soweit. 

Wenn du es geschafft hast bitte ich um Bilder.

Gruss


----------



## julia303 (14. Mai 2013)

So ich habe mal gemessen cirka 84 cm Gabel bis Griff die höhe innen kannte an der Luke bis Boden sind 72 cm und somit wird das nix.
federgabel ein pressen mit spanngurte halte ich für keine gute idee für mehrere tage und hohen temperaturen .

aber ich habe wem im netz gefunden der hat sich so was selbst gebastelt  siehe bilder 

damit habe ich 20 ch mehr tiefe an der stelle


----------



## HavannaClub (16. Mai 2013)

beim rückwärts rein in ein Kombi stört ausserdem das grosse Kettenblatt...alles ist echt "haarig"...hast mich jetzt wieder angespornt und werde versuchen meine 120mm Gabel mit samt Bike und Hinterrad in mein s204 stehend zu bekommen...natürlich samt Halterungen und Bildern.

zu kaufen bekommt man sowas bestimmt nicht ...ich baue es mir halt...

dauert nur paar Tage

Als Alternative gibt es noch...alle Räder raus...Rahmen mit Lenker legen und die Räder, wären ja 4 Stück, in stabile Müllsäcke packen und einzeln im Wagen verstauen. Zwischen die 2 Rahmen eine dicke Filsdecke legen.

bis dahin

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julia303 (16. Mai 2013)

Also
ich werde Halterung Selber bauen habe mir schon mal zwei alte schnelspann Narben besorgt eine Platte werde ich mir auch besorgen Samstag und dann mal sehen ob die nicht anständig in a6 Passen 

werde das mal etwas Dokumentieren mit Bildern zum nachbauen


----------



## julia303 (2. Juni 2013)

*So ich wollte mal berichten!*

Selbstbau des Innen Fahrrad Trägers Für den A6 4F 3,0 Quarto Mod. MTM 2011 ist abgeschlossen. 

Der träger passt für alle Modelle von 2004 bis 2011 A6 aber auch A4.
Alle Teile Gab es im Bau Markt bis auf die Naben.


2 Schellen aus den Eisenwaren Bereich 2,5
8x M8 schloss schrauben mit Muttern  3,5
Runde MDF Platte  10 mm stark 58 cm Durchmesser 4,0
Spanngurt und Zurrgurtsatz 5,99
Und 2 Deore schnellspann Naben für 12,0
Also Material Kosten 27,99​
Das Corratec Bike hat eine Höhe Nabe bis außen kante Lenker 78cm. 
Das Cube hat eine höhe vorne Von 70 cm.
Und wie man sieht ist da noch ne Menge Platz für Reise-Gepäck.
Ich habe zum Vergleich auch mal ein Bild vom Original Audi Indor träger beigelegt.

wer die Bilder  Besserer  möchte muss sich melden .


----------



## HavannaClub (3. Juni 2013)

@julia303
Schaut Klasse aus  Danke für die Bilder.

Das einzige was mich an der Variante stört ist das fehlende Ersatzrad. Ich habe orginal das TireFit- Set onboard und habe mir extra ein Ersatzrad dazu gekauft.

Aber wie heisst es so schön...ein Tod muss man sterben. 

Gruss


----------



## julia303 (4. Juni 2013)

Naja ein Ersatzrad passt doch noch mit rein  ein Notrad bekommst auch noch unter die Abdeckung denke ich.


----------

